# se-r tires



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok i bought the Se-r with 235/45, they come stock with 225/45, so how much better are the 235's over the 225's and anyone have any suggestions on some new tires, i have to replace the front tires, and the winter season is coming so i cant get to performance, yet i do not want to buy srtictly winter tires, i want something that will be good in the winter and good in the summer too, any suggestions?


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't really explain the difference the sizes will make, not that knowledgeable, sorry. But I'd say check out tirerack.com and see what they suggest for good all-season tires for your car. Or, you can check out tires-easy.com. I am getting a set of Cooper Zeon Sport All-Season tires, for my 350Z from the latter. Saving me about $500...  Good luck.


----------



## SubSix0two60 (Dec 13, 2006)

*SE-R tire replacement*

I replaced the factory equipped tires (Dunlop Pole Position) with Kumho Ecsta ASX All-Weather rubber. While not providing the stickiness of the Dunlops, I have been very pleased with the overall performance of these tires. In addition, the tires were approx. half of the cost of the Dunlops and had twice the treadwear. I only got about 12k miles out of the Dunlops and I've already racked up over 20k on the Kumohs with about 5k left. The previous poster indicated the TireRack website as a good reference and I could not agree more. There you will be able to answer your questions about specific tire sizes, treadwear ratings, cost, and even better, tire reviews from actual consumers. I used this site in negotiating the price of the set I purchased from my local tire distributer.


----------



## unctarheelfan78 (Dec 16, 2006)

Mine came from the dealer with Potenza's....squeezed about 20k even out of those. Went with Cooper Zeon's...got about 6k on those so far...been pleased thus far. Can't answer your question about the different sizes though. The place I got my Coopers said I could probably get about 30k out of these....I'll be surprised...but if I can get 25k i'll be happy.


----------



## mewbomb (Jan 31, 2005)

Uh, Dunlop? for what car.. the Z, cause the Se-R comes with Potenza's....


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Dunlop doesn't make "Pole Positions"... those are Potenzas.


----------



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

well i ended up gettin kelly fierce all weather they are great so far.


----------



## barbapj (Sep 2, 2006)

I wanted to see if anyone would know the biggest tire that you could put on the stock rims for the SER? Right now I have 225/45 18" and I was going to try to get 255/40 18". Does anyone know if that would rub the wheel well? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I was told at Discount Tire that we can fit 245's but I didn't ask about bigger... you might can but i know for sure 245/40/18


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

I know someone that actually works at discount tire and owns an SE-R. He told me that running any wider than a 245 will rub. but... he also lowered his. I wouldnt go any wider than 235. bigger isnt always better... it may ride great on the highway but the wider tires tend to make it sluggish on cornering. I ride w/ BF goodrich G-Force 225/45's and they are great. they probably wont do good in snow. but they work great in the rain.


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

Altima_SE-R said:


> I know someone that actually works at discount tire and owns an SE-R. He told me that running any wider than a 245 will rub. but... he also lowered his. I wouldnt go any wider than 235. bigger isnt always better... it may ride great on the highway but the wider tires tend to make it sluggish on cornering. I ride w/ BF goodrich G-Force 225/45's and they are great. they probably wont do good in snow. but they work great in the rain.


By the way... the guy runs with 245/40's


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I drive an altima SE-R lowered with BF Goodwrench GForce 245/40/R18's, I rolled the back fender well and no rubbing, even when flexed on a speed bump or driveway. Like he said I wouldn't go wider though because the back tends to tuck into the fender well and if you went wider I am 99% sure you would be rubbing on the outside of the fender meaning no fit. but on stock rims you can't go wider anyways. you might could go wide if you got new rims and didn't lower it. but then your looking at having tires that stick out the fender well and I dont think you would be going for that look. I love my tires I have on and they fill the well great. I will probably be getting the same size my next trip to the tires store, if not maybe 235/40/R18's but no smaller, I like having a wider footprint, plus im all about the strait lines if you know what I mean.


----------



## CodeRedSE-R (Feb 24, 2007)

Placing a tire that is to wide for a rim can be a real bad idea. If you put a tire that is to wide for a rim you will create a "bulge" in the middle of the tire. Your tires will also wear out much faster them they should. You should check the recomended wheel size on the tires before you put them on. I'm pretty sure that 235's are good on our 8in rims, but 245's might be to much. I guess just do your homework before you buy.


----------



## Zumboy (Mar 6, 2007)

...Just keep the Same Size and get the BFGoodrich G-Force KDW tires on it. It'll have the traction you need at the same size as the stock tires....Problem Solved


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

Zumboy said:


> ...Just keep the Same Size and get the BFGoodrich G-Force KDW tires on it. It'll have the traction you need at the same size as the stock tires....Problem Solved


BINGO! 


(they work great in the rain as well.)


----------



## xtremesushi (Mar 13, 2007)

Hell...I played around till just a month ago with those shitty bridgestones and finally got a set of blizzack's (1300.00!) because of the amount of snow here in Milwaukee I was getting stuck infront of my house with only an inch on the ground. I used to own/manage a performance-tuning shop in Illinois and had a chance to try out all kinds of tire/brands. My fav is still the all season Nitto Neo-Gen...just my 2 cents


----------

